# Alternative à l’appli Musique



## Clarusad (20 Février 2019)

Hello,

Je recherche une application plus sophistiquée que Musique de Apple.

J’ai trouvé JetAudio 

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/jetaudio-hi-res-music-player/id894888135?mt=8

qui pourrait faire l’affaire. Mais en fait non car au moins 2 fonctions sont essentielles :
- un égaliseur  (equalizer)
- une navigation du type : genre > artistes > albums

C’est ce dernier point qui pêche avec Jet : du genre, on passe directement à tous les albums de ce genre.

Existe-t-il une application ayant ces deux fonctionnalités ?

Merci


----------



## USB09 (20 Février 2019)

Il y a ceci
n7player - Lecteur de Musique de « N7 Mobile Sp. z o.o. »
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/n7player-lecteur-de-musique/id885820283?mt=8


----------



## Clarusad (20 Février 2019)

Apparemment n7 ne propose pas cette fonction, comme le montre la capture d'écran ci-jointe.



Dès la sélection des genres, en l'occurence « Rock - pop », n7 affiche la liste des albums : The Cure compilation, Mike Oldfield compilation et Paris.
À la place je souhaiterais obtenir la liste d es artistes.

Une idée ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (21 Février 2019)

Clarusad a dit:


> Existe-t-il une application ayant ces deux fonctionnalités ?
> 
> Merci



Salut,

Oui : Apple Music ! Tu trouves l’équaliseur dans Réglages / Musique / Egaliseur avec une une vingtaine de presets.

a+


----------



## Clarusad (21 Février 2019)

ok pour l'Eq de Musique ; mais c'est le même problème de navigation dans la bibliothèque.

Lorsque je navigue jusqu'aux genres musicaux, j'obtiens la liste des albums ; alors que je souhaiterais avoir la liste des artistes.


----------



## USB09 (22 Février 2019)

Dans de cas tu vas dans Artistes directement. Un artiste peu évidement produire plusieurs genre au contraire de l’album qui lui est référencé comme tel.


----------



## Clarusad (22 Février 2019)

Évidemment j’ai déjà pensé à cela.
En fait, je souhaite un comportement identique à iTunes : genres > artistes > albums.

Même si l’idéal serait : genres > artistes > années > albums

#onpeuttoujoursrever


----------



## Clarusad (23 Février 2019)

C'est mort, merci Apple (légendaire mesquinerie) !
Après une recherche sur le grand google mondial, je suis tombé sur ces deux sujets qui traitent du même problème.
- https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1984921
- https://en.community.sonos.com/musi...-genres-button-in-sonos-app-on-iphone-6766998

Si je comprends bien : c'est une API iOS qui fournit la librairie musicale. Ensuite chaque appli s'en sert pour accéder aux musiques ; ce qui explique pourquoi aucune application ne peut accéder aux artistes d'un genre définit.

#merciapple -.-"


----------



## ze_random_bass (24 Février 2019)

Clarusad a dit:


> C'est mort, merci Apple (légendaire mesquinerie) !
> Après une recherche sur le grand google mondial, je suis tombé sur ces deux sujets qui traitent du même problème.
> - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1984921
> - https://en.community.sonos.com/musi...-genres-button-in-sonos-app-on-iphone-6766998
> ...



Salut,

Franchement, ce n’est pas le scoop de l’année qu’Apple favorise l’utilisation de ses logiciels propriétaires ... qui sont même quand très bon, même sur iOS !
Après, le tri par genre ne m’a jamais convenu, surtout quand les genres sont choisis par un algorithme quelconque dans une liste prédéfinie ... ou alors il faut définir le genre soi-même album par album, et là c’est vraiment une question de goût. Perso, je n’aurais jamais mis The Cure et Mike Oldfield dans le même genre et encore moins en Pop/Rock. Autant se faire des playlist !

A+


----------



## malichiyatsia (20 Mars 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Franchement, ce n’est pas le scoop de l’année qu’Apple favorise l’utilisation de ses logiciels propriétaires ... qui sont même quand très bon, même sur iOS !
> Après, le tri par genre ne m’a jamais convenu, surtout quand les genres sont choisis par un algorithme quelconque dans une liste prédéfinie ... ou alors il faut définir le genre soi-même album par album, et là c’est vraiment une question de goût. Perso, je n’aurais jamais mis The Cure et Mike Oldfield dans le même genre et encore moins en Pop/Rock. Autant se faire des playlist !
> ...


C’est ce dernier point qui pêche avec Jet : du genre, on passe directement à tous les albums de ce genre.


----------



## Clarusad (20 Mars 2019)

Résolu !
L'appli s'appelle KaiserTone Audio Player, elle est très moche, un peu compliquée au début ; mais elle fait le café 
Enfin, tout du moins ce que je souhaitais, retrouver le même comportement que dans iTunes. À savoir, trier par :
genres > artistes > albums > titres


----------

